# Onyx Reserve No. 2 Belicoso Cigar Review - 94 my ass...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

that was nearly 10 years ago... maybe they tasted good then (THEY BOUGHT THE RATING!) but now they're just dreadful... maybe if you like the taste ...

Read the full review here: Onyx Reserve No. 2 Belicoso Cigar Review - 94 my ass...


----------

